

Microsoft creates "The GMail Man" - moonlighter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrkAuwaoFGg 

======
alanvgreen
<http://advertising.microsoft.com/windows-live-hotmail>

------
esrauch
Can anyone confirm whether Microsoft actually made this?

